# No go on cover stain



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Starting large job Monday. Pro classic white on trim/crown and spindles. Advance on kitchen cabinets and island. HO just emailed does not want coverstain (smell) for anything. Thinking of using stix. Does that have much of an odor? Does it cover well? Covering oak. Anyone recommend anything else better? Thanks appreciate the help.


----------



## Tundra02 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just used Kilz odor less . Only had a faint smell when I opened the can


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Stix is an excellent bonding primer and has replaced my use of Cover Stain when I'm not dealing with stains. If your having any tannin bleed etc, I'm still not a fan of the waterbase stain blocking primers. Oil is still the only sure fire way for stains IMHO.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Aqua lock is good. Why are you using two different finish paints and not just use one for everything.


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

That's a tricky one. With oak, you don't want the grain to bleed through, and I haven't found a non-smelly primer to do the job. I'm all ears if there is a better alternative.


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Lambrecht said:


> Aqua lock is good. Why are you using two different finish paints and not just use one for everything.


Sw doesn't have the color she wants for the cabinets. Dark color, almost black.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ddelaney said:


> Sw doesn't have the color she wants for the cabinets. Dark color, almost black.


Then have the paint store tint the Stix primer as deep as they can to the finish color. After sanding, cleaning and priming inspect for any tannin bleed. Spot any areas with Bin, then two coat with Aura. If it's a really deep base as you say, Aura is the only way I'd go.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Odorless coverstain?


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> Sw doesn't have the color she wants for the cabinets. Dark color, almost black.


my vote is PPG Breakthough

http://www.ppgporterpaints.com/products/specialty-exterior/break-through-interior-exterior-paint

10+ bonding :notworthy: while i am not fond of it's stain blocking if your going tinted color 100% my choice

here is my cabinet painting post http://www.painttalk.com/f2/kitchen-cabinet-painting-orlando-fl-34377/


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Been using AL for years just did couple bathroom vanitys that were oak wood stained years ago. Tinted AL grey and applied Advance satin -semi mix in BM cinder and the other one iron ore black. Both came out A+++++. I can post couple photos when I get back to job. First I need a boat as all the snow is melting from torrential rains to get there... AL doesn't sand the best but good enough..

AL Aqualock.

Note to self: try breakthrough again.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Note to self: Try Aqualock.

I have found that, while tannins from oak and maple bleed into the primer, sometimes they do not bleed into the topcoat. But, they will still bleed into subsequent coats of waterbase primer.

But, I do not trust it yet well enough to use on a customers home. I just did my cabinets that are maple with the Lenmar Durlaq WB primer and it bleed into one coat of primer. But, did not bleed into the CabinetCoat finish. I have also had similar success on oak. But, I do not yet recommend this for a job yet. This needs more testing first for certain.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I remember people talking about aqualock I think for sometime here. I recommended this to a friend thinking it was like the water based lacquers from sherwin.... then I searched for it and found nothing but aqualux? from sherwin. Then I told him never mind aqualock doesn't, exist it was Kem aqua plus I was thinking of. Now I'm all confused. Can someone straighten this out for me?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> I remember people talking about aqualock I think for sometime here. I recommended this to a friend thinking it was like the water based lacquers from sherwin.... then I searched for it and found nothing but aqualux? from sherwin. Then I told him never mind aqualock doesn't, exist it was Kem aqua plus I was thinking of. Now I'm all confused. Can someone straighten this out for me?


Insl-x Aqualock is now a Benjamin Moore owned company if my memory is correct. My Benny Moore guy has carried it for 15 years or so now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Kem Aqua is an SW product. WB lacquer.

Aqua Lock is a Insl-X product.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Kem Aqua is an SW product. WB lacquer.
> 
> Aqua Lock is a Insl-X product.


are they close to equivalent?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No. Aqua Lock is a good wb primer and Kem Aqua is a wb lacquer (spray only, block resistant in 30 minutes, etc).


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been an Aqua Lock fan for years, great primer.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Is AL stain blocking?

NM just looked it up. TDS says you can use on cedar etc so I'm hoping it will block tannin stains on bleeding woods. Especially when prep and painting cabinets


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Repaint Florida said:


> my vote is PPG Breakthough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Repaint
What do you do when you have bleeding woods? Like if you sanded too much on oak cabinets etc? I've had breakthrough wrinkle over BM primers. Do you use Ppg seal-grip? Or just more layers of breakthrough? 
Also do you spray all the on-site cabinet frames etc?


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

Is this raw wood or a repaint?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Is AL stain blocking?
> 
> NM just looked it up. TDS says you can use on cedar etc so I'm hoping it will block tannin stains on bleeding woods. Especially when prep and painting cabinets


It is to an extent. Personally it wouldn't count on it preventing tannin bleed on cedar.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

CRS said:


> Is this raw wood or a repaint?



Is what?
In my question it is referring specifically when you have cabinets that you sand through the clear finish and expose bare wood. Typically oak but I have seen other woods bleed on cabs as well.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Maple does that as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Cherry too


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

And the mahogany ones in my kitchen, 6 coats of wb primer plus aerosol Bin some spots.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> And the mahogany ones in my kitchen, 6 coats of wb primer plus aerosol Bin some spots.



Serves you right for painting over mahogany! Lol


----------



## sagepaint (May 4, 2009)

I've been trying Ben Moore's newest Fresh Start. Good bonding; stain blocking(so far); water base; tintable : high-hiding


----------



## sagepaint (May 4, 2009)

sagepaint said:


> I've been trying Ben Moore's newest Fresh Start. Good bonding; stain blocking(so far); water base; tintable : high-hiding


Just tried it on water stains. Not working.


----------

